

Freelancer giving free hours for good ideas - gerimander
http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/36-i-will-give-you-25-hours-of-free-work.htm
Whoops! proper link is http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/36-i-will-give-you-25-hours-of-free-work.html<p>I missed the "l" :(
======
gerimander
Whoops! proper link is [http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/36-i-will-give-
you-25-hours-...](http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/36-i-will-give-you-25-hours-
of-free-work.html)

I missed the "l" :(

Could a mod update it?

~~~
samuellevy
Hiya, this is my site. I noticed the spike in traffic (I tend to watch
analytics when I'm bored. I don't have a problem)

I updated the code so it will respond to both htm and html.

